# pyTIvo - Need SIMPLE instructions



## Kaelsma (Aug 15, 2006)

I've been using Tivo.net for quite a while now and all of a sudden it stopped working. After some research, it looks to me like pyTivo is the way to go in the future but I'm having trouble setting it up. All of the instructions are too complicated. I need "talk to me like I'm a 4 year old" instructions (as Denzel Washington says in "Philadelphia"). I don't understand all this stuff about conf files etc. I need step-by-step - walk-me-through-it instructions. Can anyone help?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Try installing it using the Windows Installer Version. Pretty simple that way, IMO.



greg_burns said:


> I would install pyTivo using the Windows installer version.
> 
> http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/viewtopic.php?t=41&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=
> 
> ...


----------



## wtb (Dec 15, 2000)

How about for the Mac?


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

"I need "talk to me like I'm a 4 year old" instruction" 
I totally agree! Fro those of us who know enough technology to scare ourselves.
What does pyTiVo do for me that TiVo Desktop cannot or visa/versa?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

saramj said:


> What does pyTiVo do for me that TiVo Desktop cannot or visa/versa?


It can transcode lots of different formats that TivoDesktop Plu$ cannot. And it's free! 

It also supports grouping and probably a lot of other things I am forgetting.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> It can transcode lots of different formats that TivoDesktop Plu$ cannot. And it's free!
> 
> It also supports grouping and probably a lot of other things I am forgetting.


Also transcoded music, so if you have mp4 or ogg vorbis files (for instance), you can play them back. Also lets you have multiple shares with user-defined names, so the now playnig list can look like:
-------------------------
Some Tv Show
Some other Tv show
...
...
Recently Deleted
Movies
TV Shows
Podcasts
-------------------------
Rather than like the picture here: http://www.tivoblog.com/images/TiVoGoBack_Large.jpg, where the shares at the bottom are simply the names of the pcs(and users) that are running tivo desktop.

I've also found pytivo to be much less of a resource hog than tivo desktop, especially when it is just idling in the background and not actively converting something for a tivo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wtb said:


> How about for the Mac?


This is what you need to run pyTivo:

1. Python (http://www.python.org/) -- already installed on recent Macs
2. Python Imaging Library -- optional, only needed for the Photo module -- there's an easy-to-install Mac package for this somewhere (I installed it but didn't save the URL)
3. A working binary of ffmpeg -- I can't help you there, but I know they're available
4. The pyTivo package -- get a snapshot .tar.gz

Edit the pyTivo.conf text file to point to your ffmpeg, and set up the shares. (You can use pyTivoConfigurator.pyw to configure the shares, if it helps.) Then just run pyTivo.py (either from the Terminal or from Finder, which will open a Terminal window for it).

Yeah, I suppose it leaves something to be desired in terms of simplicity.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Is there a way for pyTivo to be used with a GUI instead of using source code? I've looked at the websites that describe it and it seems way over my head.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

> Is there a way for pyTivo to be used with a GUI instead of using source code?


You don't need to use source code. Just use the Windows installer Greg linked to after first installing Python.

Rather than having it run in a CMD window, it can be started as a Service. There was a little trick to get it to work. I think I had to edit the pyTivo Service Start.bat file as such:

C:
cd program files\pytivo
pyTivoService.py --startup auto install

I just installed it a few weeks ago and was a little intimidated by the number of pages and dialog in the pyTivo thread.

Reading through their forum helped: pyTivo Discussion Forum


----------



## Kaelsma (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't want to sound ungrateful for your response but it wasn't any more helpful than the pyTivo Wiki.

_"get a snapshot .tar.gz

Edit the pyTivo.conf text file to point to your ffmpeg, and set up the shares. (You can use pyTivoConfigurator.pyw to configure the shares, if it helps.) Then just run pyTivo.py (either from the Terminal or from Finder, which will open a Terminal window for it)."_

I have NO idea what any of that means! That's why I was asking for help.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

In greg's first reply to you (post #2) he linked to the pyTivo Windows installer and Python. Have you downloaded and installed them?

You have to start there. Here's my steps:

1) Download/install pyTivo Windows Installer
2) Download/install Python
3) Run Program Files\pyTivo\pyTivoConfigurator (Add up to 3 Source folders)
4) Run Program Files\pyTivo\pyTivo Service Start
5) My Computer\Manage\Services to set pyTivo service to Automatic then Start
6) Now Playing on TiVo should show your PC content


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Kaelsma said:


> I don't want to sound ungrateful for your response but it wasn't any more helpful than the pyTivo Wiki.
> 
> _"get a snapshot .tar.gz
> 
> ...


The person you quoted was responding to a request for instructions for a Mac. As you mentioned TiVo.net, I'm assuming you are a Windows user. If that is correct, you should install the windows installer version.


----------



## Kaelsma (Aug 15, 2006)

I have downloaded Python and pyTivo and set it up as a service. It LOOKS like it all worked properly (I didn't get any error messages in the DOS window). Now I need to know how to tell it where my files are and how to tell if it's running or not.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Kaelsma said:


> I have downloaded Python and pyTivo and set it up as a service. It LOOKS like it all worked properly (I didn't get any error messages in the DOS window). Now I need to know how to tell it where my files are and how to tell if it's running or not.


Did you download the Windows installer version? Isn't where you video files are one of the question it asks during the install? Or are you asking where are they on your Tivo?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Kaelsma said:


> I have downloaded Python and pyTivo and set it up as a service. It LOOKS like it all worked properly (I didn't get any error messages in the DOS window). Now I need to know how to tell it where my files are and how to tell if it's running or not.


Assuming you used this version of the windows installer: http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/download/pyTivo-v2008.02.24.exe then it should have set up the "My Videos" folder as a share by default, and installed a Start Menu folder that will have a configurator program in it. You can restart pytivo from a button on the configurator. You'll know it's running when you see the "My Videos" share show up at the bottom of your TiVo's Now Playing List.


----------



## Kaelsma (Aug 15, 2006)

I DIDN'T use the Windows installer version. I used the .zip version.


----------



## Kaelsma (Aug 15, 2006)

I installed directly from http://pytivo.armooo.net. I downloaded what it said was the latest version.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Kaelsma said:


> I DIDN'T use the Windows installer version. I used the .zip version.


Uh, then I would use the Windows installer version.


----------



## Kaelsma (Aug 15, 2006)

OK - so I went back downloaded from http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/download/...2008.02.24.exe (MUCH more user-friendly). I specified the file where my videosare located. Everything looked like it worked OK but there still isn't anything showing up in my Now Playing list. I've rebooted both my computer and my TiVo.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Kaelsma said:


> OK - so I went back downloaded from http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/download/...2008.02.24.exe (MUCH more user-friendly). I specified the file where my videosare located. Everything looked like it worked OK but there still isn't anything showing up in my Now Playing list. I've rebooted both my computer and my TiVo.


Add an exception to your firewall for TCP 9033. (i think that is it)

You also then must run pyTivo. It will appear as a DOS window on your computer. It must be running for you to see your videos on your Tivo.


----------



## Kaelsma (Aug 15, 2006)

Do I need to run pyTivo from the DOS window if I set it up as a service?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Kaelsma said:


> Do I need to run pyTivo from the DOS window if I set it up as a service?


Never tried it as a service, so I don't know...


----------



## Kaelsma (Aug 15, 2006)

I've added both the program and TCP 9033 to my security program (MacAfee). Service is running. Files are STILL not showing up in my Now Playing list. ARGHHH!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Kaelsma said:


> I've added both the program and TCP 9033 to my security program (MacAfee). Service is running. Files are STILL not showing up in my Now Playing list. ARGHHH!


Add TCP 9032 as well. I know Tivo.Net needs both I'm pretty sure. Does it work with McAfee disabled?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Kaelsma said:


> I've added both the program and TCP 9033 to my security program (MacAfee). Service is running. Files are STILL not showing up in my Now Playing list. ARGHHH!


Can you try just temporarily disabling McAfee entirely, just to test if it is blocking pyTiVo? 
http://help.expedient.com/general/disable_firewall.shtml

Just make sure to re-enable it once you're done testing so it can do its job like it should.


----------



## Kaelsma (Aug 15, 2006)

THAT was it! It still didn't work when I disabled the protection through MacAfee, but when I added pyTivo to let my Windows Firewall allow it, through the "My Network Connections" path, it worked and now it's showing up but I'm getting a message saying that the list could not be displayed because it is unavailable. I have it configured to grab the files from my external hard drive - Drive "E". Any suggestions?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

pyTivo actually only uses port 9032 BTW.


----------



## welchomatic (Oct 13, 2003)

I got this working effortlessly with my Mac, but I've got a few videos on an old Linux computer I've revived. (Fedora Core 11 now). I got the service running, but can't see any of the videos that I've pointed to in the Linux box.
Does anyone know if there is a way for the hosting computer to show what videos it 'thinks' it's sharing?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

Put your Tivo.com username and password into your conf file and then your video shares will be visible through the pyTivo web interface.

Maybe you have a typo in your video share path?


----------



## EdH (Oct 21, 2000)

Rdian06 said:


> Put your Tivo.com username and password into your conf file and then your video shares will be visible through the pyTivo web interface.


I seem to have two pyTivo.conf files. One in C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\pyTivo and the other in C:\Program Files\pyTivo.

1. Which one is is used by PyTivo?

The start menu entry for "Configure - pyTivo.conf" points to the former but I don't think that's the one that's active.

When I run pyTivoConfigurator.pyw from C:\Program Files\pyTivo I seem to be looking at the later.

Neither one has my user name and password even though I was asked for it when I ran the setup program.

2. Where does the username and password go and how is it formatted?

3. No one answered the question of if the PyTivo has to be run from a console even though the service is running?

4. Does PyTivo handle mkv files?

I cannot see anything in the Tivo's Now Playing list even though the service is running (with or without it also running as a console ap).

Any other ideas?

Thanks,

Ed

EDIT*** 
I managed to get Tivo to see the PyTivo server by adding "beacon=<my tivo's ip> " in the Server section of the config file.

But why is this necessary? Is there another port I have to open?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

I am going to post my similar question in this thread rather than starting a new one.

I hooked up a new computer to my network, and installed/upgraded my pytivo software to wmcbrine latest version.

Right now I am only able to run pytivo as a console - not as a server. When I try and run it as a server I get pytivo error 1069

After some searching, I think this is due to the fact that my files or on a networked external hard drive, and my password username combo I entered at install are incorrect.

Am I on the right track? Is there a way to get back to the username password screen and reenter my login info without reinstalling?

Any other suggestions?

Thanks, Diane


----------



## mpittman (Dec 8, 2009)

hey guys so i got everything working okay but i cant seem to find out how to add a different source folder. it asked me in the begginning and i picked one movie folder but id like to add a different one. when i click C:\Program Files\pyTivo and goto pytivoconfigurator it doesnt do anything. any help or suggestions???? there are soooo many forums i cant find what im looking for


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

mpittman said:


> hey guys so i got everything working okay but i cant seem to find out how to add a different source folder. it asked me in the begginning and i picked one movie folder but id like to add a different one. when i click C:\Program Files\pyTivo and goto pytivoconfigurator it doesnt do anything. any help or suggestions???? there are soooo many forums i cant find what im looking for


Try reading this:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Configure_pyTivo

Specifically the section on "How Do I edit the pyTivo.conf file?"


----------



## brown_squirrel (Jan 23, 2008)

If you are on a Mac and have installed pyTivo correctly...


Go to applications folder (if that is where you installed to).
There should be a Pie icon with a tiny Tivo logo on it with the app name, "pyTivoX"
Right click on the app icon and select "Show Package Contents"
Once the "Contents" folder is expanded, crack open the "MacOS" folder.
Double click the "pyTivoX" icon. This starts all pyTivo services.
Open a browser and go to: //localhost:9032 - You should see your designated video share folder in there. Click on it and start pushing vids!
To make this process easier: Create a toolbar shortcut or bookmark in your browser for the URL of your folder once you have navigated to it.

If this doesn't make sense, you may have to revisit the installation process. Hope that helps!


----------

